# DP/DP-Koppler konfigurieren???



## Topse (22 Januar 2008)

Hat schon mal jemand mit einem solchen Koppler Erfahrungen gemacht?

Meine beiden Master CPU`s melden keine Fehler.
Beim Koppler leuchten SF1+2, BF1+2, rot,
sowie die beiden ON1+2 für die Netzversorgungen (grün).

Netz1                                                     Netz2

DP-Koppler mit der Adresse 5                      DP-Koppler mit Adresse 11

die Adressen sind Über die Schalter eingesttellt (beide ADDR-Schalter auf OFF).

PS Schalter beide auf ON

Im Anhang ist die E/A Konfiguration

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee!


----------



## Jelly (22 Januar 2008)

*Ps*

ist schon etwas her, aber ich hatte mal was mit den PS-Schalter. wen ichs noch richtig im kopf habe, darf doch nur 1. PS-Schalter ON sein (korrigiert mich ruhig!).
sonst würd ich mal auf beiden seiten ein Byte mit Ein- und Ausgängen machen. du machst das hier nur in 1 Richtung oder?


----------



## Topse (22 Januar 2008)

Nein, die Daten werden von beiden Seiten gesendet und empfangen.

Mit dem Schalter wird eingestellt welche Spannungsversorgungen angeschlossen sind. Dies ist notwendig für die Diagnose, fall eine Versorgung wegfällt.

Ich denke nicht das nur einer betätigt sein darf. steht jedenfalls nicht ausdrücklich in der Beschreibung.

Hab das auch versucht. Da die Einstellung für die PS Schalter sofort übernommen werden, hat das nichts gebracht.

Aber danke für die Mühe.


----------



## Dumbledore (22 Januar 2008)

Topse schrieb:


> Beim Koppler leuchten SF1+2, BF1+2, rot,
> sowie die beiden ON1+2 für die Netzversorgungen (grün).


 
Der Aufbau sieht erstmal korrekt aus.

Das Handbuch ist zum DP-DP-Koppler liegt dir sicher vor, sonst ist es bei diesem Link erhältlich.

Mir sieht das so aus, als hätte der Koppler (aus welchem Grund auch immer) zu beiden Netzen keine Verbindung. Die CPUs wurden doch mit der aktuellen HW-Konfig geladen?

Und nochmal der Hinweis auf den immer wieder gerne gemachten Fehler: ON und OFF auf den DIP-Schaltern wurde sicher nicht verwechselt?

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Markus (22 Januar 2008)

tippe auch auf die hw config wenn an den beiden cpu kein bf angezeigt wird. wurde die hw-config wirklich übertragen oder hast su im eifer des gefechts ein fehlermeldung anstatt der fertigmeldung weggeklickt, weil zb ein baustein beobachtet wurde - mir geht das ständig so... 

wegen dem koppler - dp-slaves übernehmen die an den schaltern eingestellte adresse erst nach spannungswiederkehr!


----------



## Topse (23 Januar 2008)

Ich neige auch dazu das was mit der hw nicht stimmt. Ich hab die hw einfach vom Katalog rübergezogen, unter  Netzkomponenten.  Wie kann ich das  kontrollieren?
Das sind doch die GSDateien wo bekomme ich die aktuelle her? Dann könnte ich einfach mal die neue rein laden. Wobei ich davon ausgehe das die neue bei mir im Katalog steht.

Wenn ich vom Netz1 ein Byte an Netz 2 senden will, muss das dann wie folgt konfiguriert werden???

Netz 1 
1 Byte Ausgang

Netz 2
1 Byte Eingang ??????? Korrekt?????


----------



## Topse (23 Januar 2008)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage:

Wie kann ich bei einer Gleitkommazahl die Stellen nach dem Komma einfach abschneiden, also nicht runden? Gibt es da einen fertigen Befehl?

2,*67837636 *Es soll nur die 2 stehen bleiben!


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2008)

Topse schrieb:


> Wie kann ich bei einer Gleitkommazahl die Stellen nach dem Komma einfach abschneiden, also nicht runden?




```
L     MD 2
      TRUNC 
      DTR   
      T     MD 6
```

für die umwandlung in FUP oder KOP solltest du es so einsetzen:


```
U(    
      L     MD     2
      TRUNC 
      T     #temp
      UN    OV
      SAVE  
      CLR   
      U     BIE
      )     
      SPBNB _001
      L     #temp
      DTR   
      T     MD     6
_001: NOP   0
```


----------



## Topse (23 Januar 2008)

Die zweite Frgae hab ich mir selbst beantworten können:

Lsg. TRUNC


----------



## Topse (23 Januar 2008)

Danke Vierlagig, hab meinen Artikel fast gleichzeitig mit dir erastellt.

Bin jetzt doch drauf gekommen. 

Aber das mit dem Umwandeln von KOP oder FUP ist super.

Danke


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2008)

Topse schrieb:


> Danke Vierlagig, hab meinen Artikel fast gleichzeitig mit dir erstellt.



ja nee, is klar biene ...


----------



## TommyG (23 Januar 2008)

Was

ist jetzt mit dem Kopplern?

Die beiden Configs müssen komplett identisch sein. sonst hast du alle Lampen am Leuchten, und auch die Mutter SPS kann aussteigen.

Zeig doch mal, wenn möglich ne Hardcopy von der Koppler config...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Januar 2008)

Zu den Kopplern wurde bereits so ziemlich alles genannt, was man falsch machen kann. Bis auf eine Sache, die mir schon öfters untergekommen ist. Und zwar muss die Konsistenz der Module auf beiden Seiten gleich eingestellt sein! 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MEGATRON (24 Januar 2008)

Hier ist GSD für DP- Koppler.


----------



## MEGATRON (24 Januar 2008)

Ich glaube in beiden Netzen müssen Ausgänge und Eingänge konfiguriert sein.

Netz 1 
Ausgänge  
Eingänge

Netz 2
Eingänge
Ausgänge


----------



## Per (24 Januar 2008)

*Konfiguration DP/DP*

Hallo Tobse,

 Zeigt einer der SPS´s ein Profibus Fehler ?
 Zielsystem - Erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen- Coupler vorhanden ??

Profibusleitung am Coupler vertauscht ? Abschlußwiderstände ?

Einstellung der DIL Schalter

```
DP 1 Profibus ADR 5             DP2 Profibus ADR 11
64 off                                       64 off
32 off                                       32 off
16 off                                       16 off
8 off                                          8 ON
4 ON                                          4 OFF
2 OFF                                         2 ON
1 ON                                          1 ON
ADDR OFF                              ADDR OFF
DIA OFF                                   DIA OFF
PS ON                                        PS ON
```

DIL Schalter einstellen - Aus - Einschalten der kompletten Spannungs-
versorgung

Gruß Per


----------



## dasding (1 Februar 2008)

Hi,

Adressen können auf beiden Seiten unterschiedlich sein und der ADDR DIL schalter bleibt auf beiden Seiten aus wenn Adresse in Step7 festgelegt wird. PS ist wie schon gesagt nur für die Diagnose. Und der DIA DIL Schalter kann auch erst mal aus bleiben.
Das wichtigste ist aber das die festgelegten Daten auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite "verdreht" sind. Also E->A und A->E. 
Würde vorschlagen erst mal nur eine Zeile zu konfigurieren und am besten auch nur 1Byte(Master 1: 1Byte Eingang, Master 2: 1Byte Ausgang)
Zeig mal HW Config von beiden Kopplern.

Mfg dasding


----------

